# The Grand Seiko Spring Drive Snowflake SBGA211



## Charles Carroll

I am one of those watchuseek members who would love to have only one watch. There are a few of us out there.

The problem is that after studying the Thread “If you could only have one watch .... which one would it be?” I realize this may be an impossible dream. The problem isn’t that there are no nearly perfect watches out there. The problem is that there are so many nearly perfect watches out there.

So here is the criteria that I take from the many messages in the "If you could only have one watch ..." Thread. The watch has to be accurate. As Randall Benson says, “Accuracy is the ultimate expression of Horology.” The movement also should be tough, reliable, and able to withstand abuse. It should not be pretentious — meaning that it should not look like it belongs in a jewelry box — but neither should it look like it belongs in the basement in a toolbox. It should be appropriate with formal dress, or a business suit, or casual attire, or on the beach in a bathing suit, or on sweaty wrist in a flat water racing shell. In other words, it should be right for almost any activity.

When I think of the above criteria what leaps to mind first are the Rolex Explorer (214270) or Rolex Submariner (114060). But this is only because while Rolex makes good watches it is also so very, very good at marketing. I am aware that there are many watches besides Rolex that also meet my criteria.

So now I can come to the point. Recently I have become enamoured with a watch that seems to be a favorite among many of the members of the forum — the Grand Seiko SBGA211 or “Snowflake.” I wonder what anyone who has lived with this watch and knows it thinks of it. How does it meet the criteria that I have just described?

I first fell in love with the SBGA211 because of its looks, which I find neither pretentious nor overly functional and just adore. I could live with the SBGA211 and take it anywhere.

But what about the Caliber 9R65? I know it is remarkably accurate. But is it also reliable and tough? If I were to accidentally drop it or knock it against something, would it survive? The high-intensity titanium case speaks for itself. It should be able to survive any of the activities I have described. So it is really the movement that I am concerned about.

As I said, I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has opinions about this movement.


----------



## Charles Carroll

I posted the above earlier this afternoon in another forum. But it was my first post and my inexperience is obvious. The formatting is terrible and it seems likely that I posted it in the wrong forum. I want to apologize in advance if I have irritated anyone. So far I have not been able to find any guidelines for posting on watchuseek ...


----------



## trhall

The SBGA211 is definitely accurate, but also consistently accurate. Is it durable? Yes. The titanium gets some light surface scratches, but unless you're looking closely at the band and trying to see them, you don't notice it much.

My Snowflake SBGA211 after about a year of being worn. Most of my scratches are on the 12 o'clock side of the bracelet, and are due to typing on an aluminum MacBook Pro and resting my wrists. I don't see anything at all elsewhere on the bracelet.










For me, the light weight of the titanium is one of the biggest benefits. The watch also has standard 20mm lugs with drilled lug holes, so you could easily swap on a strap or NATO just to mix it up.

How accurate is it? For me, a very consistent +0.3spd.










And the watch is so lovely to stare at. It can be calling. The dial and the sweeping seconds hand are great features. The only thing missing maybe is lume, if you really want a single watch and that matters to you.

I'll let others weigh in but my answer would be yes to your questions. If I could only pick one of my watches it would be the Snowflake.


----------



## ten13th

There are plenty of threads and articles about Spring Drive which 9R65 is one of. So I will not rehash them here.

As a very fortunate caretaker of multiple modern Grand Seiko watches of Spring Drive, Hi-Beat, and Quartz movements. Snowflake is the one that I wear the most and I enjoyed the most. It will most likely be the one that I would not part with, even though it's a regular production model not a limited edition like some of my other GS. At the end of the day, I'll come back to what brings the most joy to me, my Snowflake.














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Here is good read of JLC Master Control Date vs Snowflake. http://watchesbysjx.com/2018/03/mac...ol-date-vs-grand-seiko-sbga011-snowflake.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jdmfetish

Congratulations , its a beauty.


----------



## GregNYC

I echo the thoughts of others. I had the Snowflake for about 6 months and sold it because of being fickle. Now I'm thinking of buying it again! 

When I had the watch, the biggest issue that would keep it from being an "only watch" for me was the absence of lume. Nowadays my taste has changed, and I prefer watches that have no date window and no lume. I prefer to look at a gorgeous dial and gorgeous hands. Well-polished hands are legible in many many dark lighting conditions - they are lots more visible than poorly designed hands. And Grand Seiko hands are among the best in the business. (If I really really need lume at night while sleeping, I wear an inexpensive Marathon field watch - tritium on the hands and markers.)

So if lume is not a requirement for you, the Snowflake is a great "only watch" candidate!!!!!


----------



## Watchseeker27

I got the snowflake to be my one watch around a year ago. I love it, and it 100% satisfies the role. I sometimes have it on bracelet, and sometimes on straps, and it gives me the variety I need that way.


----------



## Gizanthepuss

GregNYC said:


> Nowadays my taste has changed, and I prefer watches that have no date window and no lume.


You an I have exactly the same taste (for now, anyways...). I used to be an utter lume whore, thank goodness I'm a Seikopath/Seikoholic, best lume in the biz.

I almost bought a Spring Drive (not a Snowflake, mind you), I saw a gently used one for a very nice price, but alas, missed out to someone with faster fingers on that "Buy" button. I retrospect, I'm not that disappointed. I think... no... I _know_ I'd miss the tick. So I went for a new Hi-Beat instead.... that should be here any moment as we speak.

Still doesn't tick many of the OP's boxes. I don't get my high-end watches wet, sandy or sweaty. I have my SKX for those types of shenanigans.


----------



## johnMcKlane

Beautiful Watch !


----------



## Charles Carroll

ten13th said:


> As a very fortunate caretaker of multiple modern Grand Seiko watches of Spring Drive, Hi-Beat, and Quartz movements. Snowflake is the one that I wear the most and I enjoyed the most. It will most likely be the one that I would not part with, even though it's a regular production model not a limited edition like some of my other GS. At the end of the day, I'll come back to what brings the most joy to me, my Snowflake.


You wrote exactly what I had hoped to read, except that I hadn't thought about not having a lume. I confess I would miss that. But you did put my mind at ease about the durability of the SBGA211.

I love to read about watches and try to increase my appreciation for them, so that is why I am here. But I don't want to collect watches. Does that make sense?

The funny thing is that I have small collection. It is not a particularly significant collection when compared to the collections of some of the people who post here. In fact it hardly can be called a collection.

I have a pocket watch, a Vacheron Constantin. It was made for Bigelow Kennard & Co, which was an old Boston Firm that has long gone out of business. It was a gift from my grandmother to my grandfather on their wedding day, 1902. Then I have a 20 year old Datejust, which for years it was my only watch. And a Golden Tuna (SSBS018 ) that I acquired when I started sculling on water, and a Seiko Shogun (SBDC007) and a Seiko Marine Master 300m (SBDX017), which I love and has not left my wrist since I acquired it last October.

I would love to go back to the days when it was 'only on watch,' but I cannot decide what I would give up.

My very beautiful and smart wife has a number of watches, wears one or another depending on the occasion, and tells me, "Just get over it. Enjoy your watches."

But I cannot help thinking how uncomplicated my life would be if I had only one watch that I loved and could wear everywhere. But I suspect you see right through me. I am trying to rationalize purchasing a watch I have fallen in love with.

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to tell me how much you enjoy your Snowflake and how well suited it would be were it the only watch you owned.


----------



## Charles Carroll

ten13th said:


> Here is good read of JLC Master Control Date vs Snowflake. Macro Match: Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Date vs. Grand Seiko SBGA011 ?Snowflake? | SJX Watches


Thank you. It is a great read! I have read it several times.

But I am curious about a technical question that I could not find an answer to. The question has to do with durability. Isn't it generally conceded that a free sprung balance wheel is much better at resisting shocks than the regulator in my 8L35, which is an undecorated Grand Seiko movement. But I am hardly an expert. I just don't know. And I love my Marine Master 300m.

Anyway my question is about the Spring Drive. Specifically how does it compare with the free sprung balance wheel? Is the 9R65 as good at resisting shocks as a watch with a free sprung balance wheel?


----------



## whineboy

Charles Carroll said:


> Thank you. It is a great read! I have read it several times.
> 
> But I am curious about a technical question that I could not find an answer to. The question has to do with durability. Isn't it generally conceded that a free sprung balance wheel is much better at resisting shocks than the regulator in my 8L35, which is an undecorated Grand Seiko movement. But I am hardly an expert. I just don't know. And I love my Marine Master 300m.
> 
> Anyway my question is about the Spring Drive. Specifically how does it compare with the free sprung balance wheel? Is the 9R65 as good at resisting shocks as a watch with a free sprung balance wheel?


I would expect a Spring Drive glide wheel to handle impact much better than a conventional balance wheel (free sprung or regulated) - in a watch with a balance wheel an impact causes vibrations which dampen over time as they are absorbed by the hairspring and balance wheel (perturb the balance/spring and it returns to normal after a bit of time). I also recall the problem regulated watches have with impact is that it can shift the regulator arm on the hairspring, altering timekeeping (that happened to me when I dropped a Hamilton handwound, ugh). The Spring Drive microprocessor, however, uses active feedback to control the glide wheel by adjusting the applied magnetic braking force, it checks and adjusts the movement of the glide wheel on the fly (8 times a second, I think). So there is no waiting for things to settle to normal after an impact. And, with SD, there is no regulator pin that can shift from a shock.

I think this is one reason SDs outperform virtually all mechanically-regulated watches - active feedback to regulate timekeeping.

I supposed we could take a SD and a watch with a free sprung balance and drop each from the same height and see how timekeeping is affected, but we might have a hard time finding donors.

Full disclosure - I have read lots about SD but don't own one.

And:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/spring-drive-shock-resistance-car-accident-2530978.html

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=5635547&rid=0


----------



## ten13th

Perhaps the question should be asked to GS - What is the shock resistant specification of 9R family of movement?


----------



## ahonobaka

Joe Kirk is doing a live stream on Spring Drive tomorrow on his instagram, check it out and ask!


----------



## BarracksSi

Shocks:
- Avoid strong shocks such as dropping on hard surfaces as a watch is a sensitive precision instrument.


ten13th said:


> Perhaps the question should be asked to GS - What is the shock resistant specification of 9R family of movement?


Shock resistance, and magnetic resistance, too.

(as I wonder about the speaker magnets in the palm rests of my work laptop)

That's probably the only thing that gives me pause about Spring Drive. Yes, it runs by exploiting magnetism, but it shouldn't suffer residual effects like regular hairspring-equipped might, correct?

There's this from Seiko:
https://www.seikowatches.com/support/faq/care.html#q5


> Watches can be adversely affected by magnetism and may gain or lose time. It is important not to leave a watch close to magnetic objects for a long periods. In particular, cell phones, television and PC speakers, magnetic necklaces, handbag clasps, hair-driers, electric razors, magnetic parts of refrigerators are all magnetic. Since an affected watch remains magnetically charged even after being removed from the magnetic source, contact the nearest Authorized Seiko Service Center to have the watch demagnetized.
> .....
> Spring Drive:
> Magnetism affects the parts inside the movement, and my cause failure to keep correct time.


The same page says this about shock resistance. Seems plain:


> Shocks:
> - Avoid strong shocks such as dropping on hard surfaces as a watch is a sensitive precision instrument.


----------



## Indyboot

This was one of my main questions regarding SD ... durability and shock resistance.

Sounds like nothing really definitive is available but when you think about it, how much is known and truly tested wrt any mechanical movement that is in this price range? 

All I read is marketing jargon for the most part, combined with theory (a full balance bridge sounds great, but what is that % gain in real terms?)


----------



## warsh

I cannot add much to what's been said about resistance to shocks. But I will add that I've had my snowflake for a couple of months now and it is the most extraordinary watch I've ever owned. As the excellent recent Hodinkee review/love letter said, the snowflake is a very calming, centering watch to wear...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Carroll

> I would expect a Spring Drive glide wheel to handle impact much better than a conventional balance wheel (free sprung or regulated) - in a watch with a balance wheel an impact causes vibrations which dampen over time as they are absorbed by the hairspring and balance wheel (perturb the balance/spring and it returns to normal after a bit of time). I also recall the problem regulated watches have with impact is that it can shift the regulator arm on the hairspring, altering timekeeping (that happened to me when I dropped a Hamilton handwound, ugh). The Spring Drive microprocessor, however, uses active feedback to control the glide wheel by adjusting the applied magnetic braking force, it checks and adjusts the movement of the glide wheel on the fly (8 times a second, I think). So there is no waiting for things to settle to normal after an impact. And, with SD, there is no regulator pin that can shift from a shock.


I much appreciate your explanation. I had a premonition that a Spring Drive would "outperform virtually all mechanically-regulated watches" for the very reasons you state with such clarity and detail. Your understanding, however, exceeds mine by light years. It is exactly why Watchuseek is the important resource it is.

From what I have read a free sprung balance wheel is better at resisting shocks than a regulator pin. Over 20 years I have owned my Rolex with its free sprung balance wheel 3135 movement, I have accidentally dropped it once or twice and never experienced a problem; however, when I dropped Shogun with its regulator pin it started gaining 2 minutes every 5 hours. I took the Shogun to a watchmaker with whom I have become friendly and he reset the regulator pin and refused to charge me. But still &#8230;

Here is a question I found on QUORA this morning. "How long is the quartz oscillator in Spring Drive Seiko watch last?" No one on QUORA has answered the question yet.

I have been wondering about the longevity of a quartz oscillator myself. Does anyone even know? Is this a question worth bothering about?


----------



## Charles Carroll

"Watches can be adversely affected by magnetism and may gain or lose time. It is important not to leave a watch close to magnetic objects for a long periods. In particular, cell phones ..."

So my cell phone next to my had during the time I spend at my computer. If I purchase a SBGA211, is this something I need to worry about?


----------



## trhall

Joe Kirk just did a Spring Drive as me anything live video on Instagram. It is available to view for another day or so. He covered the topic of Spring Drive and magnetism in that today!

https://www.instagram.com/josep.kirk

Click on the avatar picture to watch the video.










Long story short, sounds like Spring Drive isn't impavteed by magnets unless it is actively near the watch.


----------



## ten13th

trhall said:


> Joe Kirk just did a Spring Drive as me anything live video on Instagram. It is available to view for another day or so. He covered the topic of Spring Drive and magnetism in that today!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/josep.kirk
> 
> Long story short, sounds like Spring Drive isn't impavteed by magnets unless it is actively near the watch.


Thanks for posting this to the GS forum. |>


----------



## whineboy

Charles Carroll said:


> "Watches can be adversely affected by magnetism and may gain or lose time. It is important not to leave a watch close to magnetic objects for a long periods. In particular, cell phones ..."
> 
> So my cell phone next to my had during the time I spend at my computer. If I purchase a SBGA211, is this something I need to worry about?


In addition to the reassurances above regarding magnetism, there is a recent forum thread on how it (nominally) affects Spring Drives - why not go search for it? I recall there is a slight issue if someone is dumb enough to put the watch in contact with a phone's speaker or iPad cover's magnets, otherwise, it's less of a concern than with a non-silicon hairspring-oscillating balance. Remember, you can buy a demagnetizer for $15 on eBay to solve that problem.

Regarding oscillator lifespan? How old are the oldest quartz watches that run now, 40+ years old, right? No moving parts, low-power semiconductor components, not a huge worry for me. And remember, GS grows their own Si02 rods and makes their own quartz oscillators (Seiko's Seiko Epson division is a semiconductor manufacturing powerhouse with decades of experience) - so you are getting the best of the best. How long will GS stock them, who knows, but I'd expect at least for 20 years.

Looking over this thread I think you might be overdoing it with fears about shock and magnetism - honestly - if it's a rock-solid GADA watch you seek, you might want a G-shock  . Maybe a Spring Drive is just a square peg you are trying to fit into a round hole and it's not for you? Of the 100's, 1000's of posts on this forum about Spring Drive, how many have you seen with problems relating to shock and magnetism? Probably fewer than 10. To me, they are non-issues.

One point you didn't bring up - servicing. With a Spring Drive you'll be locked into having work done by Grand Seiko (in part, because the lack of a tick-tock in a SD means a conventional watch analyzer won't work, and, also, a local watchmaker won't have training or be able to get parts). Not too expensive (~ $400, I recall), but there is the issue of where to have it done, in the US or Japan. Joe Kirk has a great sticky on this at the beginning of the forum. When I bought my mechanical GSs I did so with expectation they'll be sent back to Japan for servicing.


----------



## fallingtitan

sweeet


----------



## whineboy

fallingtitan said:


> sweeet


????
Post score up by one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

whineboy said:


> ????
> Post score up by one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only 96 more to go.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

TomEspensen said:


> Damn it's a beatifull piece...


15+ 'fluff' posts in 30 minutes, Tom? Remember, speedposting can get you banned. From the rules:

Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts with little additional contribution to the forum will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team.​​


----------



## zuiko

I like the concept of the Snowflake being a centering watch. I have had my 011 version for 2 years and the excitement of last years releases didn't leave much room for appearances and barely lasted till lunch before the new stars were back on the wrist. 

My recent watch selections was almost like a rewind through the most extravagant Peacock to the divers and the SBGR305 which brought me back to the Snowflake. Today was the second day I've worn it in a row and the longest I've had it on in total for over a year. 

It's as close to a daily watch I have that would serve virtually all purposes bar a few. 

Until the SLA025 comes along I think the Snowflake will continue to center me. It's a beautiful watch. Beautifully simple and stark. The titanium feather like wear.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

ten13th said:


> Here is good read of JLC Master Control Date vs Snowflake. Macro Match: Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Date vs. Grand Seiko SBGA011 ?Snowflake? | SJX Watches
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Excellent comparison between the JLC and the Snowflake!


----------



## BarracksSi

trhall said:


> Joe Kirk just did a Spring Drive as me anything live video on Instagram. It is available to view for another day or so. He covered the topic of Spring Drive and magnetism in that today!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/josep.kirk
> 
> Click on the avatar picture to watch the video.
> 
> Long story short, sounds like Spring Drive isn't impavteed by magnets unless it is actively near the watch.


Is his vid gone now? I'm not up to speed with Instagram.


----------



## Nom de Forum

I have owned the preceding model (SBGA011) Snowflake since January 2016. It is a great watch for casual and formal wear.


----------



## Brny11

I own both the 116610 and sbga011. I think the two Rolex you mentioned are MUCH more suited for everyday use. The Snowflake is very cool, but not an every day watch to me. Can't speak to movement in terms of longevity. I can say that mine works fine after a year and keeps +.03 seconds a day which is insanely accurate.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Carroll

whineboy said:


> In addition to the reassurances above regarding magnetism, there is a recent forum thread on how it (nominally) affects Spring Drives - why not go search for it? I recall there is a slight issue if someone is dumb enough to put the watch in contact with a phone's speaker or iPad cover's magnets, otherwise, it's less of a concern than with a non-silicon hairspring-oscillating balance. Remember, you can buy a demagnetizer for $15 on eBay to solve that problem.
> 
> Regarding oscillator lifespan? How old are the oldest quartz watches that run now, 40+ years old, right? No moving parts, low-power semiconductor components, not a huge worry for me. And remember, GS grows their own Si02 rods and makes their own quartz oscillators (Seiko's Seiko Epson division is a semiconductor manufacturing powerhouse with decades of experience) - so you are getting the best of the best. How long will GS stock them, who knows, but I'd expect at least for 20 years.
> 
> Looking over this thread I think you might be overdoing it with fears about shock and magnetism - honestly - if it's a rock-solid GADA watch you seek, you might want a G-shock  . Maybe a Spring Drive is just a square peg you are trying to fit into a round hole and it's not for you? Of the 100's, 1000's of posts on this forum about Spring Drive, how many have you seen with problems relating to shock and magnetism? Probably fewer than 10. To me, they are non-issues.
> 
> One point you didn't bring up - servicing. With a Spring Drive you'll be locked into having work done by Grand Seiko (in part, because the lack of a tick-tock in a SD means a conventional watch analyzer won't work, and, also, a local watchmaker won't have training or be able to get parts). Not too expensive (~ $400, I recall), but there is the issue of where to have it done, in the US or Japan. Joe Kirk has a great sticky on this at the beginning of the forum. When I bought my mechanical GSs I did so with expectation they'll be sent back to Japan for servicing.


I apologize. I am so new to most of these issues.

My hunch was that magnetism would only nominally affect Spring Drives. To have this confirmed by experts is very reassuring. I suspect that you may have guessed that buying a demagnetizer for $15 on eBay to solve that problem is an idea that has never crossed my mind.

Also it is equally reassuring to have your thoughts on the lifespan of an oscillator. This has become another non-issue.

As for your suggestion that maybe I should think G-shock, I ruled that out years ago. I know you were teasing me, but I will tell you the story anyway because it's what started me looking for the perfect watch.

Years ago I climbed off a rowing ergometer and began sculling in open water. Very early on I was out in the Submarine Channel, which is about 90 feet deep, when I noticed my Rolex and was on the portside oar handle between my hand and the oarlock. It had come undone and slipped off my wrist without my noticing what was happening.

When this happened a second time, a week or so later, I decided that an expensive Rolex, good as it is, really wasn't the best choice for a tool watch. The G-shock was my first thought for a replacement. But I try not to buy on impulse, so I began researching watches.

Long story short, this led to my first serious tool watch, a Seiko Professional 1000m Divers Watch (Golden Tuna). I thought it could survive anything I myself could survive, and very probably much more.

So here I am today on the Grand Seiko Watchuseek Forum discussing watches with experts and dreaming about the Seiko SBGA211.

By the way, you are right that I didn't raise the question of servicing. I am not too worried about this. The last time I had my Rolex serviced it cost $700. So $400 sounds like a bargain. When I buy the Snowflake, as you did with you mechanical GSs, I will do so with expectation it will be sent back to Japan for servicing.

If you noticed the verb tense of previous sentence, you will see that I have made up my mind about the SBGA211G. I have already sent emails to Seiya Kobayashi and Timeless Luxury Watches. But I am not doing anything until I sell the Golden Tuna and the Shogun. Both watches have served me well, and it seems to me that they should belong to someone who will appreciate them as I have or who really wants them for their collection. If they stay with me they will just sit in a drawer mostly forgotten.

Thanks you for all the help. I cannot tell you how I appreciate it.


----------



## BarracksSi

Charles Carroll said:


> My hunch was that magnetism would only nominally affect Spring Drives. To have this confirmed by experts is very reassuring. I suspect that you may have guessed that buying a demagnetizer for $15 on eBay to solve that problem is an idea that has never crossed my mind.


(there's another recent thread discussing demagnetizers; I'll look for it later)

Errrmmmmmmhhhh......

I don't think I'd use a demagnetizer on a Spring Drive. It works because of the permanent magnets on the Tri-Syncro wheel, and if you somehow demagnetize them, the system would be kaput.

Demagnetizing traditional movements helps because it's usually the hairspring that's affected - it sticks to itself and then behaves like it's shorter - but this is an entirely different type of movement altogether.


----------



## whineboy

BarracksSi said:


> (there's another recent thread discussing demagnetizers; I'll look for it later)
> 
> Errrmmmmmmhhhh......
> 
> I don't think I'd use a demagnetizer on a Spring Drive. It works because of the permanent magnets on the Tri-Syncro wheel, and if you somehow demagnetize them, the system would be kaput.
> 
> Demagnetizing traditional movements helps because it's usually the hairspring that's affected - it sticks to itself and then behaves like it's shorter - but this is an entirely different type of movement altogether.


BarracksSi is right! Doh - facepalm.


----------



## Indyboot

My 211 is running -.08 spd for what it’s worth

And that is a conservative estimate over the past 26 days because it seems like it’s taken longer to lose the 2nd second than the first, indicating human error when I originally synchronized it to time.gov

Can’t complain about that!


----------



## trhall

BarracksSi said:


> Is his vid gone now? I'm not up to speed with Instagram.


I think it may have gone away, yes. They stay up for a day or two then disappear. I hope he saves it and posted it somewhere.


----------



## ms55

such a beautiful watch! can't go wrong with this


----------



## warsh

Not enough pics in this thread!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorfmeister

My contribution for today:









I think the Snowflake would be a great 'Only 1 watch in your collection' watch, but imo it's a little bit too big and a tad smaller would make the watch even more elegant than it already is.


----------



## luxury554

to be honest with you, having just a single piece of watch is not a bad idea,besides the watch seiko is worth it and you would get to save up more cash


----------



## Morse59

Apologies if this has already been discussed, but what is the significance of the second "G" in the listing on the GS website of SBGA211G?


----------



## zuiko

I'm left wondering what the significance of the proliferation of low post count suddenly active members in the GS forum with handles ending with two and three digits is.


----------



## MrOpinion

Lovely watch!


----------



## warsh

Dorfmeister said:


> My contribution for today:
> 
> View attachment 13050479
> 
> 
> I think the Snowflake would be a great 'Only 1 watch in your collection' watch, but imo it's a little bit too big and a tad smaller would make the watch even more elegant than it already is.


Agree that it would be nice to have it 0.5-1mm smaller and 1-2mm thinner, but I think it still wears great. It's as close to perfection as any watch I've had.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morse59

zuiko said:


> I'm left wondering what the significance of the proliferation of low post count suddenly active members in the GS forum with handles ending with two and three digits is.


In my case, I recently registered on the site and since my choice of username was already taken, I was assigned this one, and accepted.


----------



## whineboy

Morse59 said:


> In my case, I recently registered on the site and since my choice of username was already taken, I was assigned this one, and accepted.


Welcome! Hope you enjoy your time with us.

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## vincentle7914

i think i have to sell my GS SBGC205 to take SBGA211 haizzzzz


----------



## roadcykler

Morse59 said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed, but what is the significance of the second "G" in the listing on the GS website of SBGA211G?


Necro post, but this was never answered and I haven't been able to find it elsewhere. Any ideas? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## kritameth

roadcykler said:


> Necro post, but this was never answered and I haven't been able to find it elsewhere. Any ideas? Anyone? Bueller?











SBGA011G - What does the "G" mean?


I've seen an SBGA011G for sale (brand new from AD) and was wondering what the G means? I thought they were all called SBGA011J ? Does the G mean it's made somewhere other than Japan? Thanks!




www.watchuseek.com




.


----------



## roadcykler

kritameth said:


> SBGA011G - What does the "G" mean?
> 
> 
> I've seen an SBGA011G for sale (brand new from AD) and was wondering what the G means? I thought they were all called SBGA011J ? Does the G mean it's made somewhere other than Japan? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks. I clearly didn't go back far enough.


----------

